# apprenticeships



## beaton21 (14 Dec 2018)

Is there any apprenticeships in the around walsall or just outside


----------



## bourbon (14 Dec 2018)

might be a daft question. But in what exactly?


----------



## beaton21 (14 Dec 2018)

In as a bench joiner or carpentry


----------



## beaton21 (14 Dec 2018)

bourbon":2y139xvx said:


> might be a daft question. But in what exactly?


In as a bench joiner or carpentry


----------



## Hornbeam (15 Dec 2018)

Suggest you contact west mids college as they run a lot of the day release courses for apprenticeships there


----------



## beaton21 (15 Dec 2018)

Hornbeam":33wbd2q3 said:


> Suggest you contact west mids college as they run a lot of the day release courses for apprenticeships there


OK will do


----------

